# ipod nano 6g



## saopolo (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu recement mon ipod nano 6g en replacement un de première génération.
J'ai teste mon casque livre avec l'iphone4.
je peux enregistrer un message vocal,
mettre la musique en pause ou passer au morceau suivant.
Par contre impossible de monter ou baisser le son.
cela me parait bizarre.
Est ce que quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de problème.
Apparement sur certains forum ou il est teste ils parles du réglage du son par le casque possible.

Si une personne a une idée.....
Bon dimanche


----------



## CapitaineFlam (9 Janvier 2012)

J ai reçu mon iPod nano 6G en remplacement. Je peux monter et descendre le son, mais j utilisé le casque intra-auriculaire d'Apple.


----------



## cmonta (9 Janvier 2012)

Salut

J'ai testé avec mon casque d'iphone 4. Il gère normalement le volume.

Reste à déterminer si ton problème vient de ton casque ou de ton ipod.

Hope this help.


----------



## saopolo (10 Janvier 2012)

cmonta a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai testé avec mon casque d'iphone 4. Il gère normalement le volume.
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci je n'avais jusque la pu tester un autre casque....
Le problème vient bien du casque. Avec un autre casque tout marche normalement.
Bizarre car sur mon iphone il fonctionne correctement.


----------

